# Overabundance of trees? Are you kidding me



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 4, 2020)

In New Leaf, in order to get a perfect town rating you had to have between 110 to 200 trees (as well as a bunch of other things but that's not what this post is about). The area you had to work with in New Leaf was way smaller, so 200 trees seemed _*plenty*_. 

In New Horizons however, I read somewhere that you can't exceed 220 trees?? Why would they not have scaled it to better meet the size of the island? Thats only 20 trees more than in New Leaf. 

I have been trying to slim down the amount of trees on my island for the past few days, today I have gone through and counted all my trees and I'm at 258, give or take a few. And that's really stretching it thin for me. Two aspects of my town revolve around having a lot of trees - I have an orchard and I have a dense forest around the campsite. I also like to line the beaches with palm trees, and I like to line the backs and sides of buildings with trees. I just like a lot of trees.

IDK I am just frustrated that they didn't at least increase the maximum to 300. Or even 250. I feel like that would have been fair. Maybe I will have to settle on not having a 5 star rating even though my villagers seem happy, naruto running everywhere all the god damn time


----------



## Corrie (Apr 4, 2020)

I haven't counted my trees so perhaps there's many more than I think but I feel like my island is smaller than my town in New Leaf. I feel like I can't have too many trees or it feels overcrowded.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 4, 2020)

My animal crossing towns have always been forests. In NH Isabelle has told me the same thing. I still feel like I don't have enough trees! I adore having lots of trees. I heard that the town rating stays once it hits 5 stars? If that's the case then I'll chop some down for the rating but afterwards I'm re-planting them all.


----------



## Calysis (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm also having this issue tbh. Honestly my island still seems bare in some places, yet Isabelle is complaining that people are getting lost in the trees.

They definitely should have raised the amount of trees you can have to attain a 5 star rating. This is going to be annoying to deal with. ):


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 4, 2020)

New Horizons is only 6 acres larger than New Leaf.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 4, 2020)

Licorice said:


> I heard that the town rating stays once it hits 5 stars? If that's the case then I'll chop some down for the rating but afterwards I'm re-planting them all.


 Oh my god I hope that's true!!


----------



## jessicat_197 (Apr 4, 2020)

Me too Isabelle has said I have too many trees but I love having my town filled with trees so I'm going to chop some down until I get a 5 star rating


----------

